# [Sujet Unique] les alimentations secteurs des MacBook Pro



## macinside (20 Juin 2008)

-les MacBook Pro utilisent des alimentations 85 W et ne peuvent utiliser que des 85 W
il est existe 2 révisions de taille tout a fait différente, la 2 em version répond au standard "energy star" elle est plus petite que la première version.

 -1 er version : 







 -2 em version :






-les MacBook (noir ou blanc) utilisent des alimentations 60 W, les alimentations 85 W sont tout a fait utilisable. Il existe deux version de taille identique, la dernier en date répond au standard "energy star", il n'y a pas de différence visible pour le commun des mortels






-*Maj* : les MacBook Air sont fournit avec des alimentations secteur 45 W qui ne fonctionne que sur celui ci, les alimentations 60 W et 85 W reste utilisable sur les MacBook Air






les adaptateurs secteur sont universel, elles fonctionnent de 110 a 240 Volts en 50/60 hz, vous ne pouvez donc utiliser que des alimentations 85 W sur votre MacBook Pro 15" et 17" 

un petit article (en anglais) a lire ici  sur une question récurente, quelle est l'adaptateur secteur a utiliser sur mon portable  intel[/URL] et en dernier lieu, ce 3 em article sur le diagnostique de votre alimentation secteur incluent les exclusions de garantie possible


----------



## electricpolaris (3 Août 2008)

Mes chers et tendres amis de MacGé... que j'adore qui m'ont toujours aidé et ce depuis que j'ai switché y a des années.

Voici que mon MacBook pleure parce que la batterie meurt super vite (j'ai mon MacBookPro depuis plus d'un an déjà... un an et demi je crois) et j'ai eu un Powerbook (que j'ai revendu à ma mère) et elle malgré qu'il soit plus vieux, il meurt pas aussi vite que mon super macbookpro que j'adore.

Cependant le chargeur est tout bizarre et la partie du cable plus fine est à moitié arrachée j'ai essayé de le dépaner depuis des mois avec un bout de fil pour que le jus passe et du scotch isolant histoire d'envelopper le tout, mais voilà ça marche plus du tout du tout/ 

Mon Macbookpro meur à vitesse grand V et pas moins de le recharger./.. Que faire?

Les chargeurs sont super chers apparemment, je suis en Allemagne et vous avez pas un bon plan pour en trouver un nouveau?

Malheureusement je peux pas utiliser celui du powerbook puisque l'embout est différent...

HELP !!! Maaaaaa sans mon Macbookpro je suis perdu presque et j'ai trop de boulot en retard là !


----------



## DarkPeDrO (3 Août 2008)

Hmmm.... Je trouve qu'il vaut mieux dépenser un peu (pour ne pas dire beaucoup) d'argent pour racheter un nouveau chargeur que de mettre en danger sa vie (et la vie des autres) en bidouillant du matériel électrique avec des moyens (il faut dire ce qu'il en est) très peu adapté au niveau professionnel. Alors à moins que tu connaisse quelqu'un qui est prêt à tout pour ressusciter ton précieux, il vaut mieux pour toi que tu en rachète un autre.

Bon, au moins je t'aurais prévenu.

Néanmoins, si tu est vraiment motivée à rafistoler ce chargeur, peut-être qu'en ouvrant le bloc secteur, tu trouveras quelque chose...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Août 2008)

Il semble qu'il y ait bien un problème. Un petit coup de téléphone chez Apple


----------



## electricpolaris (3 Août 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il semble qu'il y ait bien un problème. Un petit coup de téléphone chez Apple



Je suis bien d'accord, par contre on m'a pas aussi bien traité quand ils ont su que ma garantie était périmée, donc c'est cool si t'as payé moi c'est trop tard, ils pourront toujours dire que j'ai maltraité mon pauvre chargeur alors que ma maman m'a bien appris à prendre soin des cable surtout quand tu voyages beaucoup et que tu les enroules tout le temps, cela dit ça a quand même bouzégué... et finalement j'ai acheté un chargeur en ligne chez un cybermarchand


----------



## DarkPeDrO (3 Août 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Hmmm.... *Je trouve qu'il vaut mieux dépenser un peu (pour ne pas dire beaucoup) d'argent pour racheter un nouveau chargeur* que de mettre en danger sa vie (et la vie des autres) en bidouillant du matériel électrique avec des moyens (il faut dire ce qu'il en est) très peu adapté au niveau professionnel. Alors à moins que tu connaisse quelqu'un qui est prêt à tout pour ressusciter ton précieux, il vaut mieux pour toi que tu en rachète un autre.
> 
> Bon, au moins je t'aurais prévenu.
> 
> Néanmoins, si tu est vraiment motivée à rafistoler ce chargeur, peut-être qu'en ouvrant le bloc secteur, tu trouveras quelque chose...



Hmmm.... Comme quoi


----------



## electricpolaris (3 Août 2008)

Oui merci des infos j'ai bien commandé un 85w.... et mon rafistolage aura pu aider pour 2 mois mais bon les cables et les fils, je vous avoir que j'ai failli sortir mon fer à souder des cartons.... mais je me suis dit "bon arrête là"

j'ai bien fait ???:rose:


----------



## DarkPeDrO (3 Août 2008)

Bah oui.
Tu as acheté un nouveau chargeur, ce qui est la meilleure des solutions.

C'est tout.


----------



## electricpolaris (3 Août 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Bah oui.
> Tu as acheté un nouveau chargeur, ce qui est la meilleure des solutions.
> 
> C'est tout.


Bon vous voyez j'écoute les sages !

Sinon rien à voir avec le sujet, mais c'est quoi les points disco?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (3 Août 2008)

Va jeter un petit coup d'oeil par ici:

http://forums.macg.co/a-propos-de-m...s-parlent-aux-nioubes-141977.html#post3839099

PS: Je sais, je sais... je suis sage, en tout cas, c'est ce que tu penses...:style:


----------



## CanardSauvage (4 Septembre 2008)

Salut à tous!

En jouant un peu avec un wattmètre pour un trip écolo (mon gadget de la semaine ), j'ai testé la consommation de mon MPB dans diverses configurations de charge lorsqu'il est branché sur secteur, très instructif pour quantifier la consommation de chaque fonction pour optimiser la gestion de l'énergie (exemple WiFi à 150Mb/s : 2W de plus, je peux mesurer d'autres choses si ça en intéresse certains)...

Mais la grande surprise vient de la mesure à vide, et quand je dis à vide, c'est *la consommation du MagSafe alors qu'il n'est même pas connecté au Mac*. Résultat : *11,4W*!!!

Alors je me demande si mon MagSafe a un souci (il fonctionne très bien par ailleurs), ou si c'est normal. Dans ce dernier cas, je trouverai ça carrément excessif... Quelqu'un pourrai faire des mesures sur un modèle similaire pour comparer nos constatations? Le mien date de moins d'un an, c'est un modèle 85W de 2nde génération (le carré). Demain je teste chez un ami pour mettre mon réseau électrique hors de cause (mais je doute que ça provienne de là) et le wattmètre me semble fonctionner correctement.


----------



## figue (16 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai un macbook pro unibody et un macbook blanc. Un magsafe à 85w donc et un autre à 60 (je crois...). Est-ce que je peux recharger l'un ou l'autre de ces géniaux portables indifféremment avec l'un ou l'autre des magsafe.
Merci


----------



## stefprod (16 Novembre 2008)

tu ne peut pas recharge MBP avec le chargeur du MB car tu a pas la même puissance 
ce qui risque de se passer c'est que le chargeur va essayer de fournir  85w  et comme il peut pas tu va avoir un effondrement de ton alimentation  ,sur chauffe  , détérioration et au pire d'esquinter ton MPB car l'alim sera instable  et tu n'aura plus un courant continue.


----------



## figue (16 Novembre 2008)

stefprod a dit:


> tu ne peut pas recharge MBP avec le chargeur du MB car tu a pas la même puissance
> ce qui risque de se passer c'est que le chargeur va essayer de fournir  85w  et comme il peut pas tu va avoir un effondrement de ton alimentation  ,sur chauffe  , détérioration et au pire d'esquinter ton MPB car l'alim sera instable  et tu n'aura plus un courant continue.



Merci pour la réponse. Je suppose que l'inverse non plus n'est pas bon : recharger le MB avec le chargeur du MBP...


----------



## stefprod (16 Novembre 2008)

pour l'inverse je pense que c'est bon    mais attend une confirmation d'une autre personne .


----------



## Vanton (22 Novembre 2008)

Ok alors je lis ça un peu tard ... J'ai un macbook pro penryn que je trimballe souvent à mon école. Or j'ai un petit appart, des amis très sympa dans une coloc immense sur le chemin de cette même école ... Bref, j'ai tendance à m'attarder le soir en sortant de cours chez ces amis, dont l'un a un macbook air. Et il m'est arrivé plusieurs fois de recharger mon macbook pro avec le chargeur du macbook air, et inversement. 

Pour le macbook air je n'ai jamais eu de problème, il a très bien supporté mon chargeur. Mais mon macbook pro ne régit pas toujours de la même façon. En général la batterie n'était pas vide quand je le branchais sur le chargeur du air et ça marchait très bien. Mais la semaine dernière mon ordi était à sec. Je l'ai branché sur le chargeur du air et j'ai été surpris de constater qu'il ne redémarrait pas. J'ai insisté, ai tenté de le redémarré, mais il ne bronchait pas. J'ai trouvé ça bizarre et j'ai mis ça sur le compte du chargeur moins puissant puis je l'ai laissé éteint sur le canapé pendant quelques minutes. Quand je l'ai repris il a bien voulu se lancer et je l'ai bien utilisé une heure comme ça, sans remarquer quoi que ce soit de particulier, à part une grande instabilité du wifi. Depuis il marche tout à fait normalement. Je l'ai échappé belle ?


----------



## sam291 (18 Janvier 2009)

bonjour, 

j'avais une question qui me taraudait, dans un mois je vais partir au japon, voulant amené mon macbook pro, je voulais savoir si l'alimentation était compatible avec les prises électriques japonaises ou si il fallait que j'achète un adaptateur spécial ou quelque chose du genre ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2009)

sam291 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> j'avais une question qui me taraudait, dans un mois je vais partir au japon, voulant amené mon macbook pro, je voulais savoir si l'alimentation était compatible avec les prises électriques japonaises ou si il fallait que j'achète un adaptateur spécial ou quelque chose du genre ?
> 
> Merci d'avance !





macinside a dit:


> les adaptateurs secteur sont universel, elles fonctionne ntde 110 a 240 Volts en 50/60 hz,



seul l'embout secteur change


----------



## Zebrinha (18 Janvier 2009)

Je suis à peu près sûre que les prises electriques au Japon sont différentes  de celles en Europe de l'ouest, je me demande même si ce ne sont pas les mêmes qu'aux Etats Unis.

Regarde dans les sites de voyage, genre Routard ou Lonely Planet, du côté des choses pratiques il y a ces infos dedans. Ou un voyageur de retour du Japon te répondra sous peu...

Bon voyage veinard!


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2009)

j'ai utiliser au japon une prise secteur Américaine


----------



## nemrod (5 Mars 2009)

Je voulais m'acheter une seconde alimentation pour les week end, à laisser dans ma maison de campagne, mince 89  pour ça :hein:


----------



## luly (2 Avril 2009)

j'ai un mac book pro avec les branchements europeennes les deux petit tubes ronds, maintenant je suis en colombie ou j'ai un adaptateur avec les deux pattes plates, la forme americaine....mais est que au niveau de l'energie ca crainds pas?....ici nous sommes en 110 V...je peut btancher mon ordi juste avec un adaptateur de forme?


----------



## estelle62 (19 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,
je possède un macBook pro 15'' acheté à Vancouver en 08/2007 avec une notice anglaise... Je voudrais donc avoir votre aide. Dès que je branche mon mac sur secteur, le petit voyant de la fiche ne s'allume plus et mon ordi ne se recharge donc plus, plus d'accès au courant. Je suis à peu près certaine qu'il faut que je change le câble mais j'aimerais avoir vos avis (pour être sûre de ne pas passer à côté d'autre chose) et un avis sur l'alimentation que je dois acheter : il me semble avoir vu que c'est l'adaptateur 85W.

Qu'en pensez-vous?
Merci
Estelle


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (19 Avril 2009)

Salut,
J'ai moi aussi un MB pro 15', et la seule chose que je peux te dire, c'est que si tu dois la changer, c'est bien une alim 85W qu'il te faut.. heu: j'ai souvent entendu parler de soucis avec ces alim).


----------



## estelle62 (19 Avril 2009)

En fait, j'aimerais être sûre qu'il s'agit vraiment de ça


----------



## Le docteur (19 Avril 2009)

La seule solution serait de pouvoir tester avec un autre chargeur de la même configuration (en boutique ?).
Malheureusement les chargeurs Apple sont assez fragiles et onéreux... Jette un coup d'il au niveau de l'attache du fil le plus fin pour chercher un faux contact (il peut être visible immédiatement, voire faire des petites étincelles ou être visible en le branchant à ton Mac et en le bougeant un peu : si le Mac recharge selon certains angles, il n'y a plus qu'à repasser à la caisse).


----------



## estelle62 (19 Avril 2009)

Le mieux serait effectivement de faire un essai (je vais tenter la Fnac) mais je ne connais personne à proximité qui a un Macbook pro.
Pas d'étincelle ni de fil dénudé. Par moment, je le branche, le voyant s'allume 2 secondes, tremblote puis s'éteint.
J'ai essayé de "tordre" le fil, mais rien.

Par contre, en regardant dans la fiche "aimantée" à insérer, il y a comme des plots (5) et celui du milieu est différent des 4 autres... Normal ou pas? Je n'avais jamais cherché à regarder avant.

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (19 Avril 2009)

Plot du milieu différent, c'est normal...


----------



## estelle62 (21 Avril 2009)

C'était bien l'alimentation. En avant pour la commande.
Merci à tous


----------



## EricKvD (15 Mai 2009)

Hello. J'ajoute mon expérience personnelle. Il y a 2 jours, alors que j'avais travaillé sur mon MBP, j'ai constaté que le bloc alim était bouillant. Ca m'a surpris, mais je n'ai rien constaté de bizarre.

J'ai mis le MBP En veille et je l'ai laissé en charge.

Hier soir, j'en avais besoin pour aller bosser et là, stupeur... Le câble était dénudé... comme fondu

Bon... Aujourd'hui, après un petit passage par mon forum préféré pour vérifier ce qu'on en dit, je sonne à mon revendeur Apple. 

Il me dit que je suis au-delà de la période de garantie Apple Care (Donc, ça fait déjà plus de 3 ans que j'ai mon Mac...  j'avais oublié !). Il ne peut rien faire sans l'accord de Apple et me conseille de les appeler.

Chose faite. L'opérateur m'a fait patienter plusieurs minutes en me demandant des renseignements complémentaires. 5 minutes interminables au bout desquelles il m'annonce que malgré que je sois hors-garantie, Apple va procéder au remplacement de mon alim. 

Ah oui, je suis juste un "tout petit peu" en dehors de mon Apple Care: date estimée de fin: février 2009.

Merci à MacGé pour les infos, merci à mon revendeur et merci surtout à Apple pour le remplacement de mon alim!


----------



## kb8 (18 Mai 2009)

Hello, j'ai une petite question sur l'alim magsafe 85w. Quand on enlève l'embout qui permet de fixer des adaptateurs pour d'autres pays on peut noter qu'il y a un numéro de série attribué a chaque magsafe (MV*****). Je me demandais si chaque numero de serie de magsafe etait lié a celui du macbook pro avec lequel elle a été vendu.


----------



## pbas400 (16 Juin 2009)

pour les MBP 15, il y a 2 modeles d'alimentations dans les boites 

http://www.apple.com/fr/macbookpro/specs.html

Adaptateur secteur MagSafe 60 W,  pour le modele "entrée de gamme"
Adaptateur secteur MagSafe 85 W pour les 2 autres modeles


----------



## apache05 (8 Juillet 2009)

bonsoir,
voila mon macbook pro 13.3pouce a 1semaine et je rencontre deja une soucis embetant:

j'explique, hier soir, apres avoir fini de l'utiliser, je l'eteind et le debranche, la a ma grande surprise le temoin lumineux reste rouge sur l'adptateur secteur, je debranche ce dernier, le temoin reste encore rouge malgré l'absence de courent :mouais: bizarre, je range le précieux dans sa housse et vais me coucher

ce soir j'allume le précieux et quand je branche l'adaptateur celui ci n'a plus de voyant et m'a batterie ne se recharge pas dans les info batterie j'ai

la batterie n'est pas en charge
Source d'alimentation: secteur

quelqu'un pourrais m'aider? merci


----------



## koeny (10 Juillet 2009)

ta batterie était chargée à quel pourcentage? parce que ce qu'elle affichait: "batterie pas en charge et "alimentation: secteur", on a ça quand la batterie est chargée à 95% ou plus.


----------



## apache05 (11 Juillet 2009)

Ma batterie est chargé a 42%
et la diode du bloc d'alimentation emet une tres tres faible lumiere verte ( a peine visible) quand je le relie a mon macbook pro malgré qu'il ne soit pas chargé


----------



## koeny (11 Juillet 2009)

A mon avis, comme tu ne l'as que depuis une semaine, c'est que le câble secteur est défaillant. comme ton mac est encore sous garantie, il faut pas hésiter à le renvoyer chez Apple.


----------



## fragelrock (4 Septembre 2009)

Salut
Mon adaptateur secteur a cramé hier soir 
Du coup je dois en acheter un
J'ai trouvé sur un site annonce qU'un gars le propose à -50% moins cher que le neuf
Par contre il me dit que ce n'Est pas un agrée APPLE mais une fabrication made in china dont APPLE utilise...A priori c'est la même tête mais pas e logo de la pomme...
Votre avis?
Risques ou pas?
merci


----------



## Flibust007 (4 Septembre 2009)

Pour moi, il y a un risque.
Je peux te revendre un des miens à 70 % du prix.
Vieux d'un an. Fonctionne impecc. Triple emploi à cause d'une modification de ma vie pro. ( moins d'itinérances ).


Intéressé ?


----------



## fragelrock (4 Septembre 2009)

euh le pb j'habite à Montreal :rateau:


----------



## Flibust007 (4 Septembre 2009)

Alors, impossible.
Mais ta transaction reste problématique.
Demande les mesures qui figurent sur la tranche.


----------



## fragelrock (5 Septembre 2009)

Ok du coup je prèfere pas prendre de risques


----------



## surfman06 (5 Septembre 2009)

Surtout que si tu grilles l'alimentation par une surtension ou autre, bonjour les dégâts engendrés.

Un adaptateur coûte entre 70 à 100, une carte mère bonjour !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sage decision.


----------



## fragelrock (5 Septembre 2009)

ahh oui autant?? ok je sais ce que j'ai à faire


----------



## macinside (5 Septembre 2009)

fragelrock a dit:


> Salut
> Mon adaptateur secteur a cramé hier soir
> Du coup je dois en acheter un
> J'ai trouvé sur un site annonce qU'un gars le propose à -50% moins cher que le neuf
> ...



et aussi une contrefaçon, le connecteur magsafe est breveté


----------



## SITRALE (16 Septembre 2009)

Bonjoir à tous,

je recherche un chargeur voiture allume cigare pour mon MacBook Pro, je voulais savoir quels étaient les possibilité et les prix avant de débarquer à la Fnac !! 

Je sais pas trop si c'est ici je posterai peut etre donc vers les topic accessoires aussi..

Crdlmt

S.


----------



## flore2tahiti (4 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Voilà mon problème,
J'avais un soucis avec la batterie de mon MBP qui se déchargeait vite (ça fait 2 ans que je l'ai). 

J'en ai donc racheté un autre mais maintenant c'est le voyant de mon alimentation qui reste orange alors que la batterie est rechargée (enfait ça reste à 99% mais ça m'indique que la batterie est rechargé) alors qu'avec mon ancienne batterie même si elle se déchargeait vite, quand elle était rechargée, le voyant devenait vert.

Si quelque aurait la réponse s'il vous plaît.


----------



## GwaMac97 (28 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis heureux proprio d'un MacBook pro 15"..2.53Ghz depuis ce matin, j'ai vérifier pour l'alimentation je possède un 60W.

Je suis aller sur l'Apple Store et ds le descriptif cela correspond. Selon ce que j'ai lu il serai plus approprié d'avoir le 85W ou pas? 

Merci de votre aide.

Bonne continuation à ce forum!! que du Bon


----------



## Niko_BR (16 Janvier 2010)

GwaMac97 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis heureux proprio d'un MacBook pro 15"..2.53Ghz depuis ce matin, j'ai vérifier pour l'alimentation je possède un 60W.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Si il s'agit d'un MPB 15" sans carte graphique additionnelle, c'est un 60W 
http://www.apple.com/macbookpro/specs.html
Ce qui est mieux qu'une 85W, la notion de bas/haut gamme ne s'applique pas franchement a l'electronique de puissance, le moins cela consome, le mieux c'est  

Si tu as une carte GT9600 la je sèche!


----------



## stefprod (17 Janvier 2010)

SITRALE a dit:


> Bonjoir à tous,
> 
> je recherche un chargeur voiture allume cigare pour mon MacBook Pro, je voulais savoir quels étaient les possibilité et les prix avant de débarquer à la Fnac !!
> 
> ...


pour recharger mon macbook pro dans ma voiture j'utilise un convertisseur 12V ->240V puis le chargeur du mac book . Sa revient moins cher que d'acheter un chargeur mac en 12V .


----------



## nonogarou (22 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je voudrais remplacer mon macbook pro et je me demandais si les blocs d'alimentation des derniers macbook/pro/air avaient toujours la fiche amovible bien pratique qu'on peut remplacer par une prise de terre ou une fiche US (ou remplacer la fiche US par une fiche FR...) ? 

merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## battosai (25 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour a tous, 

nouveau sur le forum, mais nouveau aussi dans le monde de mac, 
je viens pour poser une petite question coter alimentation et compatibilité des alimentations.

J'ai deja lu ce topic entier mais j'aimerai etre sur ^^

Pouvais vous me dire (et me l'assurer, si possible) si un magsafe 85W de MBP 17" est sans danger pour un MBP 13" qui utilise normalement un magsafe de 65W ? et pourquoi aussi ?

Pour l'histoire mon MBP 13 à été branché au boulot pendant un peu moins d'une heure sur le 85 avant que je m'en rende compte et remette mon 65W d'origine. ( de 19% à 37% de charge de la batterie)
Le mac ayant deux jours j'aimerai pas qu'il soit déjà endommagé, il est telement beau et j'en suis telement content ^^

Merci d'avance à ceux qui prendront le temps de lire et de repondre.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Kalamytaz (29 Janvier 2010)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Je suis à peu près sûre que les prises electriques au Japon sont différentes  de celles en Europe de l'ouest, je me demande même si ce ne sont pas les mêmes qu'aux Etats Unis.
> 
> Regarde dans les sites de voyage, genre Routard ou Lonely Planet, du côté des choses pratiques il y a ces infos dedans. Ou un voyageur de retour du Japon te répondra sous peu...
> 
> Bon voyage veinard!



Pour faire encore plus simple, il te suffit de te procurer une prise internationale, c'est pas plus gros qu'une boite d'allumettes et ça ne coute que quelques $...oupps Euros. La mienne m'a couté 
$15.00. Et on peut s'en servir de partout dans le monde..

-----------------------------
MBP 15" 3.06 Ghz SSD 128Ghz 4Ghz ram 2009
IPOD TOUCH 1 generation
IMAC 24" 2009


----------



## bene44 (5 Février 2010)

Bonsoir a tous......
Mon MBP est arrivé hier.....
Mais...souci....la diode de l'adaptateur secteur reste rouge apres branchement et je ne vois pas l'icone de batterie evoluer ni les diodes vertes (d'ailleurs sont elles vertes?!!!) sur le coté de mon MBP....
Je precise que c'est la premiere fois que j'allume mon MBP.....
UN GROS SOUCI LA?!!!!!!!!
Merci pour vos reponses!:rateau:


----------



## bene44 (6 Février 2010)

Ce matin, allumage de mon MBP, sans branchement secteur.
La batterie descend à une vitesse vertigineurse de 8:00 à 5:57 d'estimation en 20 mn...et toujours pas de diodes vertes sur la tranche....
Qui aurait un avis?!!!! Merci!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h48 ----------

Ba té...bien sur...vient de repasser à 7:00...c'est du grand n'importe quoi là.....(sachant que mon utilisation est le meme...un gentil surf!)


----------



## macarel (6 Février 2010)

bene44 a dit:


> Ce matin, allumage de mon MBP, sans branchement secteur.
> La batterie descend à une vitesse vertigineurse de 8:00 à 5:57 d'estimation en 20 mn...et toujours pas de diodes vertes sur la tranche....
> Qui aurait un avis?!!!! Merci!
> 
> ...



D'après moi tu vas te faire jeter par un gentil modérateur (pas le bon fil)
fais ça:
Branchez ladaptateur secteur et chargez complètement la batterie de votre PowerBook jusquà ce que le voyant de ladaptateur devienne vert et que lindicateur de la barre de menu à lécran signale que la batterie est complètement chargée.
Laissez la batterie complètement chargée au repos pendant au moins deux heures. Vous pouvez utiliser lordinateur pendant ce temps, tant que ladaptateur est branché.
Déconnectez ladaptateur secteur sans éteindre lordinateur et faites fonctionner ce dernier sur la batterie. Vous pouvez utiliser lordinateur en même temps. Lorsque votre batterie est faible, la boîte de dialogue davertissement indiquant que la batterie est faible apparaît à lécran.
À ce moment-là, enregistrez votre travail.  Continuez à utiliser votre ordinateur. Lorsque la batterie est très faible, lordinateur passe automatiquement en suspension dactivité.
Éteignez lordinateur ou laissez-le en suspension dactivité pendant au moins cinq heures.
Connectez ladaptateur secteur et laissez-le connecté jusquà ce que la batterie soit à nouveau complètement chargée.
Tout ira bien


----------



## bene44 (6 Février 2010)

gloups....mince....je suis ridicule là?!!!!!
Bon pour le coup, je pars une semaine donc je ne vais pas pouvoir tester....
au retour je m'execute.....
ma batterie risque t elle d'en prendre un coup pour cette premiere charge loupée?
Merci pour ta reponse Mcarel!


----------



## macarel (6 Février 2010)

bene44 a dit:


> ma batterie risque t elle d'en prendre un coup pour cette premiere charge loupée?
> Merci pour ta reponse Mcarel!



Je ne pense pas, mais je ne suis pas technicien hein:rose:


----------



## petitG (11 Février 2010)

Salut, 

mon magsafe 60W de MB Blanc (non unibody) commençait à fatiguer depuis quelque temps, et harassé par la tache il s'en est en allé hier. Je suis donc parti chez mon APR où j'ai trouvé deux produits:

Le chargeur d'origine de mon macbook, 60W, vendu 89&#8364; (94 en l'occurrence dans l'APR )

et celui du nouveau MB Blanc unibody, aussi en 60W, semblable à celui du Air avec la tête en "cylindre" vendu 79&#8364; (là c'était le même prix que chez Apple). (Sur la boite porte la mention Macbook et Macbook Pro 13", pourtant je croyais que les MBP13 avait encore l'ancien? )

J'ai tester le chargeur du modèle d'expo (MB Blanc Unibody) sur mon ordi et ça à fonctionné très bien! Aussi bien l'alimentation que la forme, ça rentre parfaitement!

Je l'utilise depuis hier sans problème!

Donc si certains d'entre vous doivent changer de chargeur pour un MB Blanc, vous savez maintenant comment économisez entre 10 et 15&#8364; !!!


----------



## eljaton (19 Février 2010)

Salut les gens

J'ai un Magsafe 85W pour macbook pro US.
Je voulais savoir s'il etait possible de trouver sur Paris uniquement la fiche amovible FR correspondante (et pas le pack world travel de Mac)
Si c'est pas possible, y'a t-il un risque en ajoutant simplement un adaptateur fiche US/prise FR ?

merci d'avance


----------



## mandax (18 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Un petit probleme d'aptateur et/ou de batterie...

J'ai un mac book pro de 15" depuis cinq mois, hier il s'est eteint apres s'etre completement decharge (normal!) et depuis impossible de le rallumer...

j'ai essaye ctrl+cmd+bouton alimentation, rien! j'ai change de prise, rien! j'ai verifie l'adaptateur sous toutes les coutures, rien! et maintenant, la led de l'adapteur clignote vert/orange (comme s'il n'arrivait pas a reconnaitre l'adaptateur ou a se charger).

est ce que quelqu'un aurait une idee pour resoudre le probleme ou au moins une explication sur la nature du probleme????

Merci!

Mandax


----------



## Jacques L (8 Juillet 2010)

as-tu essayé d'enlever la batterie? j'en ai eu une qui empêchait l'ordinateur de s'allumer quand elle était en place, alors qu'il fonctionnait parfaitement sur secteur seulement.


----------



## manustyle (2 Août 2010)

Hello,

mon MagSafe a grillé suite à la foudre qui est tombé à quelques mètres de chez moi hier soir.

IL s'agit du modèle 85w pour Unibody de septembre 2009.

Je ne trouve que des nouveaux, ça marche aussi sur le mien ?

Merci


----------



## Delgesu (4 Août 2010)

J'ai bien lu le début du post, mais je tiens à vérifier les choses avant de passer commande. Je possède un Macbook Pro de 2006 Intel CoreDuo, 2 Ghz .  Le câble d'alimentation vient de se couper, usé naturellement (pas très solide quand même :mouais:  )  Vu les prix pratiqués par Apple, j'envisage de l'acheter sur eBay.  Mais je vois 2 modèles existants: 85 W ou 65 W . Sur mon alimentation, c'est illisible car effacé. Je suppose que c'est 85 W .   Pourriez-vous me confirmer svp ? Merci.


----------



## Jacques L (5 Août 2010)

Regarde le tout premier post de ce topic, tous les cas de figure sont évoqués


----------



## Delgesu (5 Août 2010)

Jacques L a dit:


> Regarde le tout premier post de ce topic, tous les cas de figure sont évoqués




Bon alors je précise: la puissance est effacée, mais pas la ligne indiquant l'ampérage et la tension, où je peux lire 16,5 V et 3,65 ampères.  Et pourtant je l'utilise bien avec un Macbook Pro. 
*OR* les alimentations pour MBP en vente sur eBay sont de 85 W et sortent du 18,5 V et 4,5 Ampères.   Quelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer ? ça commence à me saouler. Sachant que j'avais acheté mon MBP d'occasion, se peut-il que l'on m'ait refiler une alimentation de MacBoo *pas* Pro avec ?  Après tout, une alim de MB peut fonctionner avec un MBP ....


----------



## Delgesu (15 Août 2010)

Alimentation commandée sur eBay, 18.5 V - 4.6 A et reçue hier. Résultat: une fois branchée elle permet effectivement au Macbook Pro de fonctionner parfaitement, mais elle ne recharge pas la batterie. Défaut sur le produit ? Avez-vous déjà vu ce phénomène ?


----------



## Flo... (18 Août 2010)

Bonsoir a tous.  Je viens d'acheter mon MacBook pro 17" i5 et haï remarqué qu'au niveau du magsafe ainsi que sur une bonne partie du coin en haut a gauche le MacBook chauffe beaucoup. Je voulais simplement savoir si cessait normal?? J'ai toujours pensé que les macs ne chauffaient pas tant.  Merci d'avance!


----------



## sunnyrunner (19 Août 2010)

Flo... a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous.  Je viens d'acheter mon MacBook pro 17" i5 et haï remarqué qu'au niveau du magsafe ainsi que sur une bonne partie du coin en haut a gauche le MacBook chauffe beaucoup. Je voulais simplement savoir si cessait normal?? J'ai toujours pensé que les macs ne chauffaient pas tant.  Merci d'avance!



J'ai un MacBook Pro 15 pouces et il chauffe beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup. Mais il paraît que c'est normal. Je l'ai depuis 4 ans et l'utilise très souvent et, malgré cette chaleur de radiateur, il fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## Flo... (19 Août 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse. Effectivement ça chauffe beaucoup! Vu que ds le petit livret ils disent "le dessous du boitier" et que moi le dessus également était chaud dans l'angle supérieur gauche j'ai préféré demandé.


----------



## dodo87 (4 Novembre 2010)

J'ai un macBook Pro 13 pouces 2010 et je voulais une confirmation que l'alimentation était en 60W et pas 85W réservé pour les 15 et 17 pouces.
Si oui, il faudrait mettre à jour la première page ?
Merci

Ps : y a t'il une différence de taille entre le 85 et 60w ? Si non autant prendre le plus puissant ?


----------



## Largo69 (13 Novembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> -les MacBook Pro utilisent des alimentations 85 W et ne peuvent utiliser que des 85 W
> il est existe 2 révisions de taille tout a fait différente, la 2 em version répond au standard "energy star" elle est plus petite que la première version.
> 
> -1 er version :
> ...



Pour ce qui concerne l'alimentation du macbook pro 13, je puis vous garantir que c'est une 60W qui est fournie...les infos sont erronées.


----------



## noz (18 Novembre 2010)

Vous êtes certains qu'on peut utiliser du 85 W sur un macbook (prévu pour 45 ou 60 suivant le modèle) ? Un vendeur apple/fnac m'avait indiqué que ça pouvait s'avérer dangereux pour la batterie et qu'il pouvait y avoir surcharge, ou surchauffe. Bon, je sais que les affirmations des vendeurs sont à prendre avec des pincettes, mais avec les batteries, deux précautions valent mieux qu'une... 
Et deuxième chose, il m'est impossible de trouver les chargeurs 85 W sur l'apple store. C'est moi, ou ils ont disparu ?? (ou alors ils sont bien cachés !!)

//mod
ok, je viens de répondre tout seul à la première partie de ma question, grâce à l'article linké ci-dessus. Vous pensez que ça veut dire que l'adaptateur se downgrade tout seul en fonction de la batterie de destination ? C'est cool ! ^^
mod//


----------



## macinside (18 Novembre 2010)

tu peu l'utiliser sans soucis


----------



## noz (19 Novembre 2010)

Ok, c'est déjà une bonne chose. Par contre, on m'a indiqué qu'utiliser au contraire un chargeur de macbook (60 W donc) sur un mbp (85 W) pouvait s'avérer dangereux pour le chargeur en question. Je pensais au contraire qu'il se contenterait de délivrer ses 60 W et que ça n'impacterait que la durée du chargement de la batterie visée. Mais des collègues pensent que l'ordi demandant plus de puissance, ça fait chauffer le chargeur beaucoup plus et que du coup ça peut le cramer. Vu que le transfo de mon macbook a cramé et qu'il m'est arrivé de l'utiliser sur mon mbp... j'dis ça j'dis rien...


----------



## manufree (16 Février 2011)

Salut à tous,

je possède un MacBook Pro 2.33 GHZ Intel Core 2 Duo année 2006.
Ces derniers temps, mon MacSafe se connecte mal. La charge ne se fait pas si je ne maintiens pas l'embout de la prise en la tirant légèrement vers moi, une vrai galère.

De 2 choses l'une :
- mon MacSafe est HS (allez hop, 80  à lâcher).
- le connecteur interne du Mac est HS, et là, c'est la galère.

Une idée ?

Merci par avance ;-)


----------



## coptere (16 Février 2011)

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/macsafe-hs-ou-pire-608052.html


----------



## Jacques L (16 Février 2011)

manufree a dit:


> De 2 choses l'une :
> - mon MacSafe est HS (allez hop, 80  à lâcher).
> - le connecteur interne du Mac est HS, et là, c'est la galère.
> 
> Une idée ?


Tu trouve quelqu'un qui à un mac équipé d'un mac safe et tu fais l'essai 
ou tu vas dans une boutique mac pour le tester


----------



## groutchmeuh (27 Février 2011)

Bonjour, 
Je sais qu'en toute logique on devrait  utiliser le chargeur de 60 W sur les macbooks et de 85 watts sur les macbookpro. 

Mais l'autre jour à l'Applestore j'ai entendu le "genius" dire à mon voisin qu'il pouvait utiliser un chargeur de 85W sur un macbook normalement alimenté par un 60 Watts, et qu'il y avait une régulation qui protégeait le mac . Par contre qu'on ne pouvait pas utiliser un 60 W sur un macbook pro qui s'alimente avec un 85 W.

Il m'arrive de me retrouver en dépacement sans chargeur, et d'avoir à emprunter un. 

On nous confirme ici la possibilité de charger un MAcbook avec un 85 W. 

Je me demande bien quel est le risque d'utiliser un chargeur de 60 W sur un macbookpro . Risque ou inconvénient comme un rechargement trop lent ? Une détérioration de la capacité de la batterie ? Risque pour le mac lui même qui serait sous alimenté ? 

Est-ce que dans ce cas on peut recharger la batterie du MBP avec le 60W, le MBP étant en veille ou éteint donc consommant rien ou peu ? 

Merci


----------



## groutchmeuh (28 Février 2011)

groutchmeuh a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je sais qu'en toute logique on devrait  utiliser le chargeur de 60 W sur les macbooks et de 85 watts sur les macbookpro.
> 
> Mais l'autre jour à l'Applestore j'ai entendu le "genius" dire à mon voisin qu'il pouvait utiliser un chargeur de 85W sur un macbook normalement alimenté par un 60 Watts, et qu'il y avait une régulation qui protégeait le mac . Par contre qu'on ne pouvait pas utiliser un 60 W sur un macbook pro qui s'alimente avec un 85 W.
> ...




J'ai trouvé une réponse à l'une des questions sur le site [ http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2346 ]: 

Power adapters for Intel-based Apple portables are available in 45W, 60W, and 85W varieties. Although you should always use the proper wattage adapter for your Apple portable, you can use an adapter of a higher wattage without issue. 


Donc pas de problème à utiliser un 85W sur un macbook normalement alimenté en 60W dixit Apple.


----------



## monsieur_gris (30 Mars 2011)

bonjour, je me posais les memes questions et effectivement le lien ci-dessus semble répondre à l'une des deux.

par contre pour ce qui est d'alimenter un macbook pro avec un chargeur de 60w, voici mon expérience : je l'ai fait pendant quelques mois, mais le chargeur (60w, du macbook de ma copine) a fini par griller ; il ne marchait plus du jour au lendemain. je ne sais pas si c'est à cause de l'utilisation avec mon MBP, mais ça semble _hautement_ probable ; je m'abstiendrai à l'avenir&#8230;


----------



## victorm (2 Juin 2011)

bonjour

j'ai quelques petits problèmes avec le port magsafe de mon MBP 15' de mars 2011

parfois il est branché mais le voyant n'est pas allumé et la recharge ne se fait donc pas. il suffit de le bouger un tout petit peu pour remettre en ordre mais c'est quand même gênant quand je m'en aperçois pas et que la batterie ne se charge pas

c'est peut être du au léger jeu qu'il y a au branchement ?

j'ai 2 chargeurs magsafe 85W et ça le fait avec les 2, mais ne l'a jamais fait avec mon MBP 15' de janvier 2011...

si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer...


----------



## Mr.Manatane (2 Juin 2011)

Salut à tous,

Serait il posible de surligner ou souligner dans le premier très bon post que les adaptateurs 85W sont compatibles avec tous les macbooks actuels que ce soit macbook blanc ou macbook air ?
En fait il suffit de dire que qui peut le plus peut le moins niveau puissance.

Merci


----------



## Jacques L (2 Juin 2011)

Victorm, comme tu dois t'en douter, ce n'est pas normal du tout et comme tu as fait l'essai avec 2 chargeurs, il ne reste plus qu'une solution: le connecteur magsafe de ton ordi est défectueux, ce n'est peut-être pas grand chose, mais ces choses là ont la désagréable habitude d'empirer avec le temps, alors comme tu es sous garantie, aucune raison d'hésiter, va voir les gens de chez Mac pour qu'ils te réparent ça


----------



## nadaeivar (5 Juin 2011)

Bonjour 
Jai un macbook pro 15 pouces late 2008 il est tombe et depuis lorsque je le charge il fait 12h pour une charge complete le voyant du mag safe s'allume mais il est faible et il affiche aucune charge en cours mais au bout de 12h au maximum la batterie est chargee. J'utilise aussi un chargeur de 60w je voulais avoir votre avis.

Merci


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2011)

nadaeivar a dit:


> Bonjour
> Jai un *macbook pro 15 pouces late 2008* il est tombe et depuis lorsque je le charge il fait 12h pour une charge complete le voyant du mag safe s'allume mais il est faible et il affiche aucune charge en cours mais au bout de 12h au maximum la batterie est chargee. *J'utilise aussi un chargeur de 60w *je voulais avoir votre avis.
> 
> Merci



déjà utilise une alimentation de 85W  et non "un chargeur" de 60W


----------



## nadaeivar (5 Juin 2011)

macinside a dit:


> déjà utilise une alimentation de 85W  et non "un chargeur" de 60W


Jai teste une alimentation 85W toujours la meme chose

Informations de ladaptateur secteur :

  Connecté :	Oui
  Identifiant :	0x0000
  Puissance (W) :	0
  Révision :	0x0000
  Famille :	0x0000
  Nº de série :	0x00000000
  En cours de chargement :	Non
 Et jai cela lorsque je branche mon chargeur


----------



## jason.schmi2t (18 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir,

je viens de cherche mon macbook pro 15" écran mat.
Je l'ai donc déballé et l'ai utilisé sans le chargé jusqu'à qu'il n'y est plus de batterie.
2 heures avant qu'il n'y est plus du tout de batterie, j'ai voulut mètre mon mac en charge et j'ai constaté que mon chargeur ne fonctionné pas. Même pas de voyant vert allumé ou orange. j'ai donc réinitialisation du contrôleur de gestion du système (SMC), éteint, mis en veille, redémarré, rien à faire, mon mac ne peut pas se recharger.
J'ai un peux les "boules" car j'ai attendu 2 semaines et payé plus de 1700 pour avoir un chargeur ou une carte mère qui ne marche pas.

Il y a t'il une solution, sinon je vais chez Bemac lundi pour tester avec un autre chargeur mais bon j'aimerais pouvoir l'utiliser ce weekend quand même, après tout le temps que j'ai attendu :/

Merci pour votre aide et bonne soirée et bon weekend


----------



## kaos (20 Juin 2011)

Tu as 14 jours apres réception je crois pour renvoyer la machine si tu n'est pas satisfait ...
Si c'est uniquement l'adaptateur secteur , c est pas grave , si c est autre chose demande un changement sans discuter !


---------​

Sinon je voulais dire que pour mon macbook noir j'avais trouvé a la poubelle dans un carton neuf de macbook un Macsafe neuf 85 watts .
Il se trouve qu'utiliser un 85 watts sur une machine qui en demande 60 ou 65 je sais plus fais que le boitier blanc (transformateur) chauffe beaucoup moins ! ce qui est plutot pas mal en fait. 
Je pense que c'est ce que je prendrais pour mon macbook pro 13P quand je devrais le changer ou pour en avoir un de Rab


----------



## kaos (21 Juin 2011)

*Chargeur de 85W Magsafe pour Ordinateurs portables APPLE MACBOOK PRO [COMPATIBLE]*

* 									22,42  						TTC 												* 







http://www.satkit.fr/78-chargeurs-pour-ordinateurs-portables-apple


Il y a aussi les modèles pour macbook air et macbook 

Des retours de ce site ou ce matériel ?


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2011)

Contrefaçons


----------



## kaos (21 Juin 2011)

Ben c'est clair que c'est pas du apple


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2011)

Et Apple ne vend pas de licences


----------



## kaos (21 Juin 2011)

ouias mais c est pas pour ça que cet adaptateur ne remplie pas sa fonction , parce que a 80 euros le macsafe , ben ça fait bien mal au C*L  quand même ...

je me tatte à en prendre un , j'aime bien en avoir un chez moi toujours en place et un pour étre mobile et pas avoir a tout rebrancher constamment .

et avec la différence je peux avoir un HD 7200 TM de 500 gigas


----------



## Vinz&lulux (25 Juin 2011)

Pour notre MacBook Pro 2011 on a un chargeur de 60W !!??

Vous avez tous un 85W ? :rateau:


----------



## Jacques L (25 Juin 2011)

Si tu regardes le premier post de ce fil où toutes les alim sont répertoriées il est marqué que les MacBook Pro sont en 85 W, mais la dernière mise à jour date de janvier 2009 et je ne crois pas que les 13" aient déjà fait leur apparition à ce moment 

Ça ne t'avance pas à grand chose ce que je raconte, mais si ton Mac a été fourni avec une alim de 60 W tout va bien pour toi, tu n'as pas besoin de 85 W  tu peux alimenter ton Mac avec une 60 ou une 85 sans inconvénient, ce n'est pas vrai dans l'autre sens si tu essaies d'alimenter un Mac demandant 85 W et que tu lui offres seulement 60 W


----------



## Vinz&lulux (25 Juin 2011)

Ok merci , cétait juste par crainte d'avoir eu le mauvais MagSafe 
Je viens de vérifier dans les caractéristique du MBP 13", c'est bien un 60W qui est livré avec 

Peut être qu'une mise à jour du premier poste pourrait éviter de prendre peur, pour les nouveaux comme nous :rateau:


----------



## Titia31 (23 Juillet 2011)

Que signifie exactement les voyants rouge et vert sur le chargeur MagSafe ? 
Le mien reste au rouge et mon MBP chauffe un peu au niveau de l'alim.


----------



## Jacques L (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à toi aussi 
En fait orange et vert, même si ça ne change rien. Orange et la batterie est en train de se recharger, vert, elle est chargée. La mise en charge se met en route quand la batterie descend en dessous de 95%. Il n'est pas anormal qu'une batterie chauffe pendant la charge.
Pour savoir où tu en est avec ta batterie et son état actuel, tu charge coconut (google) ou tu vas dans le menu pomme>à propos de ce mac>plus d'info et tu vas voir ce que ça raconte sur ta batterie.


----------



## macjuniory (3 Août 2011)

bonjour mon chargeur a récemment sauté ... les petits voyants s'allument plus et il recharge plus mm si le courant passe 
y a t il moyen de réparer ça ou bien  est ce que j vais devoir en racheter un autre

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h11 ----------

d'après un ami il est possible de remplacer le bout du chargeur et que ça remarche après


----------



## Th__72 (15 Septembre 2011)

macjuniory a dit:


> bonjour mon chargeur a récemment sauté ... les petits voyants s'allument plus et il recharge plus mm si le courant passe
> y a t il moyen de réparer ça ou bien  est ce que j vais devoir en racheter un autre
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h11 ----------
> ...


J'ai le même soucis sur mon macbook pro 13 2010. Il m'aura tout fait niveau problème cet ordi 
Impossible de recharger, les voyants ne s'allument plus. Ce mac date de janvier 2011, à priori ça devrait passer en garantie, malgré que la batterie a déjà été changée par un soit-disant pro Apple.


----------



## Be_Chris (8 Décembre 2011)

Tout d'abord, bonsoir à tous.

Alors comme certains d'entre nous, j'expose mon problème avec l'alimentation.


Acheté hier, j'utilise donc mon MBP sous batterie. Aujourd'hui, je me décide à le recharger.

Je branche donc les deux parties du chargeur et je le relie au Mac, pour plus de facilité, je branche le connecteur MagSafe avec le câble vers le mur (pour ne pas avoir le cable dans les pieds) et là la led ne s'allume pas et le message "Aucunes charges en cours" apparait. 

Je décide d'enlever la partie relier à la prise secteur et n'utilise que la prise transfo branchée directement au secteur et là ça fonctionne (là le connecteur MagSafe est vers le bas).

Je me dis donc que le problème vient du câble relier directement au secteur. Je branche de nouveau les deux ensembles et là ça fonctionne (le MagSafe est toujours vers le bas). Ensuite, je décide de brancher le MagSafe vers le haut (vu que ce n'est pas agréable d'avoir le cable dans les jambes) et là de nouveau, la led ne s'allume pas et le message "Aucunes charges en cours" apparait.


J'espère que vous comprendrez mon problème et la façon de l'exposer car ça manque peut-être de clarté.


----------



## Jacques L (9 Décembre 2011)

Je suis désolé, mais je n'ai rien compris, j'ai un MBP et pour moi le chargeur (voir la première page de ce fil) se compose d'une partie transfo/magsafe et d'un câble connecteur amovible et que l'on doit relier à la prise de courant. Rien que de très basique 

Alors magsafe en haut ou en bas, je ne saisi pas :mouais:

Toujours est-il que si ton ordi a 24 heures, tu cours directement chez apple pour résoudre ton problème


----------



## Be_Chris (9 Décembre 2011)

Déjà en Belgique, aucun Apple Store ... donc je pense qu'en cas de problème, c'est le magasin qui va s'en occuper et ce n'est jamais rapide.

Ensuite donc je vais tenter de m'expliquer au mieux.

J'ai jouer légèrement avec le magsafe et là, la led s'allume mais le portable ne recharge toujours pas.







Donc la photo précédente, c'est quand le magsafe est dans cette position :






________________________

Par contre quand je met le magsafe dans cette position, ça fonctionne parfaitement, il recharge et le message m'indique bien que le Mac recharge.


----------



## Jacques L (10 Décembre 2011)

Pour moi clairement un dysfonctionnement soit de la mag safe, soit du connecteur du Mac, seule solution, retour en cuisine


----------



## Be_Chris (12 Décembre 2011)

Pour finir, je me suis rendu dans un Apple Reseller et le gars était pas chaud pour s'occuper du problème ne l'ayant pas acheté là ... 

Pour finir, il a quand même bien voulu et ça venait du connecteur MagSafe apparemment. Car avec deux chargeurs du magasin, ça fonctionnait.

Donc j'attends mon nouveau chargeur courant de la semaine. Je préfère ça que le Mac en lui même.


----------



## 12:51 (15 Décembre 2011)

J'arrive sûrement un peu tard mais il m'est arrivé la même chose. J'ai deux chargeurs et ça n'arrive que sur l'un des deux; j'ai résolu le problème en... connectant seulement le magsafe dans le sens où ça marche 

Je pense à un faux contact, et pour le moment, vu que ça marche, je suis pas très chaude pour aller bidouiller dedans ou en acheter un autre.


----------



## Cocopop (21 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai une question (qui je pense va vous paraitre rébarbative) concernant l'alimentation des MBP.

J'ai cherché sur Google mais je ne lis que des avis divergents...

Ce que j'aimerais savoir, c'est comment bien utiliser la batterie de son MBP ?

Utiliser le plus souvent sur la batterie ? (je le charge 100%, j'attend çà décharge, puis je recharge etc...)

Utiliser l'alimentation secteur même lorsque la batterie est pleine ? (et faire quelques charge/décharge complète par mois ?)

Merci


----------



## Jacques L (21 Décembre 2011)

C'est traité en long en large et en travers sur http://forums.macg.co/macbook/sujet-unique-les-batteries-des-macbook-223159.html d'accord 44 ou 45 pages de discussion, c'est un poil rébarbatif.

Grosso modo en évitant de décharger complètement sa batterie à chaque fois et en refaisant un calibrage par mois on évite pas mal de soucis. Perso, mon MbP est sur secteur 90% du temps et coconuts ne m'en dit que du bien. Ceci dit ma batterie a entamé sa 4e année et ça m'étonnerait qu'elle dure encore 4 ans


----------



## ygab (4 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour et bonne année à toutes et tous...

J'ai juste envie de partager avec vous mon expérience des adaptateurs/chargeurs MagSafe sur presque 3 ans.

Le chargeur "Apple" n'a jamais posé le moindre problème. Je l'utilise donc tous les jours à la maison.

Par contre, je souhaitais un deuxième chargeur afin de l'avoir avec moi au boulot et ailleurs.
Je me suis risqué à acheter un modèle "chinois". Il fonctionne aussi bien que l'officiel pour bien moins d'argent.
Puis, soucieux d'en laisser un en permanence au boulot, j'ai vite acheté un troisième chargeur, toujours "chinois".

+/- 2 ans plus tard, celui que je promène partout avec moi a rendu l'âme. Je viens de le remplacer par un autre "chinois".

Cet historique pour conclure que selon moi, ce qui bousille un chargeur est :
1) le fait de le brancher/débrancher souvent (choc électrique),
2) et les chutes ou les torsions dans le câble (en clair le soin y apporté).
3) Reste encore à faire attention à la surchauffe en s'assurant que l'adaptateur est le mieux aéré possible.
Ceci est vrai pour tous les adaptateur/chargeurs, même pour votre TV.

Mon ordinateur tourne énormément, il est branché le plus souvent possible. Je laisse la batterie se vider quand j'y pense ou quand il n'y a pas de courant (!). Et avec ce traitement, elle indique encore une capacité de +90% à 33 mois).

Voilà, sans paternalisme, je voulais simplement vous faire part du fait qu'il n'y a pas de quoi se donner des insomnies... et donc restez cool en 2012


----------



## kaos (10 Janvier 2012)

J'ai achaté ce chargeur compatible sur Amazon, ça à du me couter moins de 30 euros port compris. ( je n'en ai pas besoin ,c'est juste au cas ou , ou alors pour du déplacement peut etre ? )
Il est assez bien fait , je m'attendais pas à ça franchement , j&#8217;imaginais un produit chinois plus pourri ...


iMOOVE -  Chargeur secteur Compatible pour Apple Macbook 13" 60W

Bon faut voir ce que ça vaut dans le temps hein ?
* j'aurais préférer et je préfére conseiller un adaptateur d'occasion à la rigueur mais je n'en ai pas trouvé sur le coup .*


----------



## Garfunkheul (12 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai fait l'acquisition il y a 2 mois d'un macbook pro 13" flambant neuf. Pourtant aujourd'hui sans rien dire, le chargeur est tombé en panne, il ne fonctionne plus, même après un test sur une autre machine.

Après une visite sur l'apple store, je me suis rendu compte avec effarement plus d'une 20aine de commentaires absolument négatifs sur ce matériel qui visiblement fait défaut dans de nombreux cas. 

Avez vous déjà été confronté à ce genre de choses et si oui dans quelles conditions? Qu'avez-vous fait?

Merci par avance pour vos réponse!


----------



## Jacques L (12 Janvier 2012)

Cela relève clairement de la garantie, quant aux commentaires négatifs, on parle naturellement plus de ce qui ne va pas, que de ce qui va. Sur les centaines de milliers de chargeur produits il y a du y avoir une mauvaise série,  pas de quoi tirer des conclusions sur l'ensemble des Mac


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Hier soir le chargeur de mon MacBook fini par rendre l'âme. Depuis deux jours, il fallait trouver la bonne position du fil pour faire le contact 
voici comment j'ai procédé :

Ouvrir le chargeur avec un ciseau à bois. ne pas avoir peur de taper c'est du solide











Une fois ouvert bien dégager les deux câbles qui sortent du chargeur. ils sont très court






Après avoir coupé en laissant le plus possible de fil, les dénuder










Couper le morceau de cable défectueux






Le dénuder délicatement pour ne pas abimer la gaine blindée qui fait également office de contact, puis l'enrouler






Dénuder également le second fil






Y brancher deux petits dominos






Brancher également le fil sur les dominos. et ça marche !





Enrouler avec du scotch d'électricien le raccordement et le chargeur, car une fois ouvert ce dernier ferme mal.
Nhésitez pas. De toute façon votre chargeur c'est poubelle.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Super, le coup du ciseau à bois 
Rien de tel, il fallait oser


----------



## kaos (19 Mars 2012)

Rappelons que de nombreuses personnes ne savent pas rouler un cable ( je fais référence au commentaire plus haut de Garfunkheul )

E t oui , pour rouler un câble , il faut le pincer entre le pouce et l'index en exerçant une rotation sur lui même afin qu'il s'enroule correctement de lui méme en petites boucles .

Combien de fois j'ai vu des amis mettre leur alims n'importe comment dans le sac ou enrouler
autour du boitier en tirant comme des fous en donnant le résultat qu'on connait .

Je suis sur que presque 50% des pannes est due à un mauvais enroulage .


----------



## Powerdom (19 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je suis extrêmement précautionneux en ce qui concerne le roulage de mon câble. 
Je laisse une boucle, en sortie de chargeur et ne le tord jamais. 
Et sur chaque portable que j'ai eu, le câble d'alimentation à fini par lâcher.


----------



## wayav (31 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir à tous!

Mon problème est le suivant :

Il y a 2 semaines, j'appelle le SAV pour un magsafe dénudé, un interlocuteur avenant m'explique qu'il est possible de l'échanger et me renvoie vers l'AS le plus proche n'en ayant pas comme 90% de la province va pour un APR. A l'APR ils ne veulent pas s'en occuper prétextant ne pas être au courant et me renvoie vers le SAV.
Plus récemment, je rappelle le SAV et un autre interlocuteur me dit d'un ton laconique "non Mr nous ne pratiquons aucun échange et de toute façon cela fait 500 jours que vous êtes hors garantie alors". Je propose bien la page Apple qui traite du sujet ; elle n'a rien voulu savoir et me conseille d'en racheter un.

J'ai bien vu un sujet similaire mais quelques peu ancien/flou.
Aussi ma question est simple, certains d'entre vous ont-ils déjà pu effectuer un échange HORS garantie et qu'elle a été pour vous la marche à suivre?

J'ai l'opportunité d'aller dans un AS Parisienne dans dix jours mais depuis aujourd'hui, au niveau de l'embout, le câble a légèrement gonflé et semble fondre quelques peu donc je doute qu'il tienne.

En vous remerciant! 

PS : je prends grand soin de mes affaires


----------



## kaos (31 Mars 2012)

Tente tjrs mais je doute qu'ils te le changent pour un câble qui s'abime , a la rigueur un soucis électrique ... ah mais ton ordi est plus sous garantie ....

Au pire il y en a d'occasion sur ce site ou tu peux tenter des compatbles , j'en ai eu un à 2ç euros dont je suis content ... reviens en arriere dans ce fil tu verras .


----------



## Affylis (20 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
Je suis nouvelle sur le forum, peut-être que je suis au mauvais endroit. Si c'est le cas, je m'en excusant d'avance!
En fait j'ai un léger problème, c'est assez bizaare; Je possède un macbook pro depuis un peup lus d'un mois. Depuis quelque temps, mon adaptateur secteur ne fonctionne pas. Du moins pas toujours.... un coup il charge, un coup ça ne charge pas.... Est-ce que l'adaptateur secteur doit être branché à une prise particulière? (murale, ou est-ce que les multiprises ne nuisent pas...?)
D'avance merci,


----------



## Powerdom (20 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
Bienvenue sur MacGé !
Non pas de prise particulière. le câble n'est pas abimé ?


----------



## kaos (20 Mai 2012)

Affylis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis nouvelle sur le forum, peut-être que je suis au mauvais endroit. Si c'est le cas, je m'en excusant d'avance!
> En fait j'ai un léger problème, c'est assez bizaare; Je possède un macbook pro depuis un peup lus d'un mois. Depuis quelque temps, mon adaptateur secteur ne fonctionne pas. Du moins pas toujours.... un coup il charge, un coup ça ne charge pas.... Est-ce que l'adaptateur secteur doit être branché à une prise particulière? (murale, ou est-ce que les multiprises ne nuisent pas...?)
> D'avance merci,




Elle est géniale ta question :love:

Non le fait de te brancher sur une multiprise ne diminue rien ,
Donc :
Tu fais un reset SMC (regarde sur le web ) faut démarrer avec une combinaison de touches et ça reset certains capteurs du mac .
Et si rien ne change 
La meilleur chose a faire est d'aller dans un genius bar sans plus attendre.


----------



## Jacques L (20 Mai 2012)

Bienvenue Affylis 
Comme tu es sous garantie n'hésite pas à la faire jouer, un magsafe à éclipse ce n'est pas glop


----------



## bidou_95 (2 Août 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

je m'excuse d'avance mais n'ayant pas trop de temps je n'ai pas parcourue les 7 pages pour mon probleme. 

le voici apres 2 années de bons et loyaux services mon MBP 13" mi 2009 me fait des petits caprices en effet je vous explique : 

j'etais branche sur le secteur en charge (sous Windows) je souhaite me deplacer donc debranche le tout et rebranche sur une autre prise et la c'est le drame le connecteur (L) se met a clignoté orange/vert et la charge ne depasse pas les 95%... 
bref je le decharge le lendemain et le laisse charger toute une matinée. le midi hop 100% et voyant vert... 
et la ce midi a 7% je decide de le recharge pour cet apres midi et rebelotte meme soucis sauf si je laisse le MBP eteint mais des que je le rallume (pour faire les differents resets) il s eteint passe au vert et redevient orange... 

ma question est : est ce la batterie (qui tiens honorablement) ou le magsafe ? 
car je n ai pas envie de lacher 200&#8364; mais 79&#8364; de mag ou 129&#8364; de batterie. 
en vous remerciant par avance.

bertrand


precision : coconut : sur batterie 82% sur secteur (et c'est pas une blague) - 482223%...

MBP 13" 2.4ghz sous mountain lion


----------



## Jacques L (3 Août 2012)

Je ne sais pas s'il y a une incidence sous ML, en tout cas je ne crois pas. Je suis depuis pas mal de temps ces problèmes de chargeur et de batteries et ce que tu décris ne me dit rien,  débrouille toi pour faire un essai avec un autre magsafe, ça me paraît la seule solution pour savoir. Si tu dois changer de batterie il existe des clones qui font tout à fait l'affaire pour 1/2 prix.


----------



## Le docteur (4 Août 2012)

Bonjour, je viens de changer l'adaptateur secteur de mon MacBook qui a claqué (en vacances, off course). Un truc m'étonne : c'est un peu dur de le brancher au mur. J'espère que ce n'est pas un défaut. Il faut que je force un peu à chaque fois...
Ca va se faire ? On a rendu le branchement un peu plus "ferme" par mesure de sécurité ? Ou tout bonnement l'adaptateur a un problème. 
Parce que si c'est le cas, dans la mesure où je pars demain, ça va être chaud pour le changer...


----------



## parappa (11 Septembre 2012)

Hello,

J'envisage d'acheter un second chargeur 85W (Apple) pour mon 17" (histoire d'en avoir un à la maison et un en déplacement). Le problème, c'est que tous les vendeurs que je trouve ont l'air de ne pas fournir de câble secteur !

&#8226;*http://cgi.ebay.fr/Chargeur-ORIGINA...rtes_PCMCIA&hash=item27c9230ef1#ht_529wt_1252
&#8226;*http://www.amazon.fr/Apple-MagSafe-...40?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1346943050&sr=1-40
&#8226;*http://store.apple.com/fr/product/M...e-(pour-macbook pro-15-et-17 pouces)?fnode=5a

Je suppose que l'on peut remplacer le câble secteur "officiel Apple" par un bête câble d'alim 2 trous, genre : 






(Même pas sûr en fait...)

...Mais bon, ça me fait un peu chier de perdre la masse, sur mon ancien 17" quand je le branchais sur secteur sans masse j'avais un genre de vibration sur la coque alu et j'aimais pas trop ça. 

Vous savez où je peux trouver un câble secteur ?

Merci.


----------



## Jacques L (19 Septembre 2012)

tous les liens que tu viens de donner fournissent le câble secteur, sinon en dehors d'un bricolage assez hard, un câble comme tu en mets la photo n'est pas compatible


----------



## Jacques L (23 Septembre 2012)

Je devrais sûrement me méfier des propos péremptoires. Je viens d'être confronté à ce problème, et en fait le câble que tu mets en photo est parfaitement utilisable pour alimenter un bloc secteur apple 

Sinon je re-péremptoirise, car que ce soit un câble d'origine ou un de remplacement il n'y a que 2 connecteurs et pas 3


----------



## parappa (26 Septembre 2012)

S'ils fournissent le câble secteur c'est parfait, merci.


----------



## bruno1508 (1 Octobre 2012)

BonjourJ'ai un MacBook pro sept 2009tout est ok jusqu'en juillet ,
La mon alimentation est défectueuse ,je la change par un ma sage 85 w 
Depuis quelque jours le mbp ne répond plus je suis en plein diagnostic je vous tiens au courant
Si qq un à une idée elle est la bien venue


----------



## Jacques L (6 Octobre 2012)

où en es-tu de la batterie? tu as essayé sans?


----------



## kaos (15 Novembre 2012)

Je vends une alim de macbook pro avec en cadeau un chargeur d'iphone, si ça interesse quelqu'un ?

http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php/product/285588/cat/500


----------



## Mathieu L (19 Décembre 2012)

Salut,  
J'ai un mbp avec chargeur 60W. 
Ma copine a une mba, avec le chargeur 45W, nettement plus compact. 
Est ce que l'on peut utiliser les chargeurs de manière indifférentes ? Est ce qu'il y a un risque ?
Par exemple utiliser le 45W sur le mbp, ou sinon le 60W sur le mba ?
Pas de risque de chauffe ou quoi que ce sot d'autre ?


----------



## Jacques L (20 Décembre 2012)

ce que j'ai lu plus haut dans le fil, si je ne fais pas d'erreur, est qu'on peut utiliser sans dommage un chargeur plus puissant que celui d'origine, mais que les chargeurs moins puissants sont incapables de recharger ceux qui demandent une puissance plus élevée.
A vérifier donc.


----------



## Mathieu L (20 Décembre 2012)

OK, c'est bon à savoir ça.
Merci


----------



## Affylis (20 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour! 
Je suis déjà passée par ici, cherchant une réponse qui m'a été donnée, merci à ceux qui m'ont répondu. Le problème que j'avais n'était pas très embêtant, il surgissait rarement et il suffisait de changer de prise. Mais depuis trois jours, mon MBP ne se charge pas correctement lorsqu'il est allumé: lorsque je branche mon adaptateur secteur, le voyant est vert, puis passe à l'orange et s'éteint complètement. Puis il se rallume, devient vert, orange et s'éteint et ainsi de suite....  Lorsque l'ordinateur est éteint, tout va bien! Avant que ce problème ne survienne, la batterie du MBP était épuisée, l'ordi s'était éteint sans même se mettre en veille prolongée... je me dis que peut-être suite à cette interruption soudaine, la batterie a été endommagée... Aussi des grésillements aigus et beaucoup plus forts que d'habitude sont émis par l'adaptateur...... Mais seulement lorsque l'ordinateur est allumé, lorsqu'il est éteint, tout est nickel!  
Je voudrais savoir si le problème vient de la batterie ou de l'adaptateur secteur. Mais je compte aller dans un SAV apple dans tous les cas.


----------



## Jacques L (20 Décembre 2012)

Un adaptateur secteur qui grésille :mouais: je ne lui ferais pas confiance :rateau:


----------



## tifouz (22 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Cela fait plusieurs jours que le chargeur de mon Macbook pro 13" s'est cassé, en effet la partie métallique s'enlevait et restait aimantée à la prise magsafe. Jusque là pas de soucis, il suffisait de bien remettre l'ensemble et ça marchait parfaitement.
Hier j'ai marché sur le Magsafe sans la partie aimantée et j'ai cassé la fiche du milieu, j'ai rebranché le chargeur pour voir si ça fonctionnait toujours, ça ne rechargeais plus mais l'ordinateur utilisait quand même le secteur pour fonctionner, là je me suis dis que j'étais bon pour mettre 80 dans un nouveau chargeur ! J'ai réessayé un peu plus tard mais là ça ne marchait plus du tout, j'ai ensuite essayé avec deux autres chargeurs et ça ne rechargeait plus le mac, j'ai réinitialisé le SMC, vérifié l'état de la batterie, rien à faire. 
Maintenant mon mac s'est éteint, et je ne peux plus le rallumer puisque c'est impossible de le recharger ! Est ce quelqu'un saurait quelle est la panne ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## kaos (23 Décembre 2012)

T'as cherché la merde quand méme a insister comme ça , brancher et rebrancher une alim foutue :hein:

Tu n'as plus qu'a prier car l'alimentation c'est le nerd de la guerre ...

1
Donc soit tu te fais preter une alim afin de voir d'ou ça viens 
2
Tu vas dans un Génius Bar

ça devrait pas etre trop grave non plus , les appareils sont protéger contre les surcharges électriques...
et visiblement ta batterie est simplement a plat mais recharge le vite car tu vas niquer ta batterie ( il ne faut jamais les vider complétement )


Voilà , tiens nous au jus .

PS/ mon mac est branché sur une alim achetée sur amazon, c'est une contrefaçon mais il y en a d'assez bonne qualité, elle m'a couté 25 euros port compris.


----------



## tifouz (23 Décembre 2012)

Merci de ta réponse, en fait j'ai déjà essayé de brancher avec une autre alimentation et ça ne recharge toujours pas ! 
Je pense que c'est la prise magsafe qui est à changer sur le mac (tous les autres ports fonctionnent, donc la carte mère doit pas être endommagée), je vais prendre rendez-vous dans un genius bar, mais mon mac n'étant plus sous garantie j'espère que ça ne me coutera pas trop cher, ça à l'air assez compliqué de le faire soit même (tutoriel sur ifixit) ! Cela dit si vous avez d'autres idées je suis preneur ! 

Et je prends note pour le chargeur de toute façon il m'en faudra un neuf


----------



## kaos (23 Décembre 2012)

L'ordinateur ne charge vraiment pas ? tu as laissé un bon moment ? 
C'est peut etre la batterie qui a été mise en cours jus ? dans ce cas ce sera du 150 Balles + chargeur.

J'espere que tout se passeras bien , tiens nous au jus surtout.


Bye , soit patient et pas de panique , ces ordis sont costaud ...


----------



## zoubidou68 (3 Janvier 2013)

bonjour

mon mac book pro tient la batterie que sur secteur branche pourtant il est charge a bloc

avez vous une idee pour maider svp

merci beaucoup


----------



## Jacques L (7 Janvier 2013)

tu peux peut-être préciser l'âge de la batterie et son nombre de cycles?


----------



## PDD (23 Janvier 2013)

désolé mais je ne trouve pas ton annonce, je cherche un chargeur 85 w pour mon MBP...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h51 ----------




kaos a dit:


> Je vends une alim de macbook pro avec en cadeau un chargeur d'iphone, si ça interesse quelqu'un ?
> 
> http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php/product/285588/cat/500


Désolé mais je ne trouve pas ton annonce...


----------



## kaos (2 Février 2013)

La voici http://ioccasion.fr/336/Accessoires/1614/Alimentation-60-W-Macbook-pro-Etat-Neuf.html

Macgé a fait un nouveau site d'annonce , du coup mon ancienne annonce est passée a la trape , j'ai du refaire un compte etc ...


----------



## PDD (3 Février 2013)

Le chargeur de mon MBP 2008 est mort la semaine dernière (juste avant que je ne donne la machine à mon petit fils), j'ai acheté un nouveau dans un AS. J'ai ouvert le défectueux espérant trouver facilement la panne et suis étonné de la complexité de ce chargeur plein d'électronique. Je comprend mieux le prix demandé... Bien sur je n'ai pas remplacé le circuit brûlé et il est passé aux déchets électroniques du parc à containers...


----------



## wisco (17 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
Les MB Pro 13" et Retina 13" sont fournis avec un adaptateur secteur MagSafe de 60W (MagSafe 2 pour les Retina et les 15" et 17" avec un 85W). Quel est l'avantage (s'il y en a un)  d'avoir un 85W pour un 13" ?


----------



## Jacques L (17 Avril 2013)

aucun avantage, mais ça marche, alors qu'un 60 W pas suffisant pour alimenter les 15 et 17"


----------



## wisco (18 Avril 2013)

Ok merci, en fait le 85W est utile si jamais on a, par exemple, un 13" et un 15" (ou 17") ?

-----------
*EDIT*

Les chargeur sont-ils sous la garantie pièces et main d&#8217;&#339;uvre ?


----------



## benrray (28 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MacBook Pro (version juste avant Unibody), et depuis 2 jours, lorsque je le branche sur le secteur, la LED clignote de manière séquentielle (éteint-->vert-->orange). J'ai l'impression qu'il veut me dire quelque chose mais je n'arrive pas à savoir quoi. Il est à noter que ce même message apparaît lorsque je branche l'ordi sur secteur sans la batterie. Le bloc d'alim est-il cramé ? Est-ce remplaçable ?

merci de vos réponses


----------



## Jacques L (28 Avril 2013)

Vraiment je ne sais pas, ce clignotement est inhabituel pour moi, comme tu peux le voir en dessous, j'ai le même ordi et je n'ai jamais rencontré ça, le mieux serait que tu trouves quelqu'un qui ait la même alim pour voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## wisco (28 Avril 2013)

benrray a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un MacBook Pro (version juste avant Unibody), et depuis 2 jours, lorsque je le branche sur le secteur, la LED clignote de manière séquentielle (éteint-->vert-->orange). J'ai l'impression qu'il veut me dire quelque chose mais je n'arrive pas à savoir quoi. Il est à noter que ce même message apparaît lorsque je branche l'ordi sur secteur sans la batterie. Le bloc d'alim est-il cramé ? Est-ce remplaçable ?
> 
> merci de vos réponses



Oui ça ressemble à un transfo en fin de vie :/ le mien vient de me le faire et en branchant un autre aucun soucis. Essaye de brancher un autre chargeur, si le problème persiste ça ne vient pas du chargeur sinon => *nouveau MagSafe*


----------



## benrray (2 Mai 2013)

Voilà, j'ai pu charger avec un au très chargeur, donc nouveau Magsafe (c'est toujours moins pire que le bloc d'alim de l'ordi). Cependant, et je ne dois pas être le seul à penser ça, 80 balles, ça commence à faire pour de l'électronique de base (à part la connectique). Je suis persuadé qu'il y a moyen d'en trouver des moins chers sans passer par Apple. Me trompe-je ?


----------



## Jacques L (2 Mai 2013)

Non, comme pour les batteries Apple fait payer le prix fort pour ses accessoires, un détour par ebay devrait répondre à ta question


----------



## fousfous (15 Juin 2013)

Par simple curiosité, combien pèse un chargeur de MacBook Pro?Avec la rallonge et sans de préférence?
Pour le chargeur de mon PC en tout y a 750g avec la rallonge (enfin sans je ne peux pas brancher) et juste le bloc chargeur 550g.


----------



## kaos (17 Juin 2013)

Au cas ou, je vends un chargeur APPLE 85 watts provenant d'un MBP 15P 
4O Balles / Photo possible


----------



## Jacques L (20 Juin 2013)

Je ne pense pas que tu sois au bon endroit pour passer une petite annonce, par contre systématiquement un acheteur potentiel va te demander l'année.


----------



## pierrotleouf (24 Novembre 2013)

questions stupides (complètement)

à quoi sert/comment utiliser le bout de plastique rétractable sur le magsafe?
à quoi sert/comment utiliser le petit insert en plastique courant le long du cable?

merci  :rateau:


----------



## kaos (24 Novembre 2013)

Aie ! ... tiens nous au jus, jespère que tu n'auras pas a changer la carte mère ( ce dont j'ai peur )

Ton mac date de quand ?


----------



## fousfous (24 Novembre 2013)

pierrotleouf a dit:


> questions stupides (complètement)
> 
> à quoi sert/comment utiliser le bout de plastique rétractable sur le magsafe?
> à quoi sert/comment utiliser le petit insert en plastique courant le long du cable?
> ...



Les bouts de plastique rétractable sert à enrouler le cable autour.
Le petit insert sert à faire tenir le cable, il faut l'accrocher à une autre partie du cable pour que tout tienne.


----------



## klems (14 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à tous!

Le contexte: je vis en Amérique du Sud, à 800km du premier istore.

Je possède un MacBook Pro 13 pouces mid 2010.

Les faits:

Ce matin, j'allume le mac qui est quasi déchargé et branche le chargeur sur secteur comme d'hab. Premier avertissement, la diode de la prise magsafe ne s'allume pas. Je déconnecte puis reconnecte, elle s'allume puis s'éteint par intermittence lorsque je bidouille un peu le fil au niveau de la prise mag. Finalement la diode s'allume et je commence à utiliser le mac normalement. 2mn après, je sens une odeur bizarre, jette un coup d'il a l'alim, la diode est verte au lieu d'être orange et la prise est bouillante. J'arrache le tout et résultat:









Une idée? Vous penchez plutôt pour un défaut venant du chargeur ou de l'ordi? 
J'ai pas osé rebrancher...

Le chargeur:





J'ai aucune idée si dans un istore on peut trouver un modèle de chargeur pour un mid 2010.
1600km aller retour, vaut mieux en être sur 

Est ce qu'il vaut mieux faire réviser la bête par un technicien sachant que ou je vis on ne trouve pas de technicien spécialise Mac...

C'est mon outil de travail donc c'est un peu la m.....

Merci!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h36 ----------

Petite précision: le mac ne s'est pas éteint, je l'ai éteins normalement.


----------



## Jacques L (15 Avril 2014)

Je suis vraiment désolé de ce qui t'arrive, déjà quand on est près d'un apple store on se dit que ce genre d'ennui c'est la cata, alors toi...

Clairement il y a eu un arc entre le connecteur et le mac, tu pourrais essayer de nettoyer les contacts et réessayer en étant prêt à interrompre l'expérience immédiatement. Sinon tu n'as pas la possibilité de trouver quelqu'un à moins de 800&#8239;km qui pourrait te laisser essayer son chargeur&#8239;?


----------



## Jet9009 (15 Avril 2014)

Oups... 
J'aurais peut-être du passer par ici avant... :/

J'ai un MacBook Pro Retina (15pouces) qui a 2 ans... Pendant ces 2 années, j'ai trimballé le chargeur partout... et aujourd'hui au boulot, alors que j'ai vu en me levant que la gaine plastique du câble était un peu "ouverte", il a littéralement cramé. (oui oui.)
Etant donné que c'est de l'usure, je ne prends même pas le temps d'appeler Apple, car je suppose que ce n'était plus sous garantie après un an, même avec AppleCare non ?

Bref, tant pis, je pique un ordi de l'agence et je regarde ou je peux allez chercher un MagSafe après le boulot près de chez moi. Je file donc chez Darty pour prendre un MagSafe 2...

Erreur ? J'ai pris un modèle 60W (il n'y avait que ca.) Je n'avais pas fait attention à ce topic, ni au 85W pour Retina, 60W pour les plus petit modèles...

Je suis branché actuellement, et ca charge. L'amperage étant plus faible sur un 60W, il est logique que ca charge moins vite... Ce qui me pose pas vraiment de problème. Cependant, je vois en première page de ce topic qu'on est pas censé utiliser un 60W pour un ordinateur qui a à la base un 85W... Pourquoi ? Comment ca ce fait ? :/ Devrais-je retourner chez Darty pour un 85W a la place (qu'ils en commande un pour moi quoi :S ) ??

D'avance, merci pour vos réponses !!


----------



## Jacques L (15 Avril 2014)

Si tu as la possibilité de changer le 60 par un 85, tu n'hésites pas&#8239;


----------



## Jet9009 (15 Avril 2014)

Jacques L a dit:


> Si tu as la possibilité de changer le 60 par un 85, tu n'hésites pas&#8239;




Je vais allez voir demain si y peuvent me commander un 85W, car là je vois qu'en utilisation hors "idle" (after effect, photoshop... etc avec les quels je travaille) il décharge, même sur alimentation... :/


----------



## PDD (29 Avril 2014)

Ce matin je regarde le câble d'alimentation de mon Macbook Pro Rétina 15" mid 2012 utilisé depuis 15 mois et à 5 cm du connecteur sur l'ordi la gaine extérieure est ouverte sur 5 mm. On voit une sorte de tresse en dessous... J'ai utilisé de la toile plastique isolante pour remettre un peu d'ordre sur ce fil. Jamais eu cela avec mes anciens portables.


----------



## Jet9009 (29 Avril 2014)

PDD a dit:


> Ce matin je regarde le câble d'alimentation de mon Macbook Pro Rétina 15" mid 2012 utilisé depuis 15 mois et à 5 cm du connecteur sur l'ordi la gaine extérieure est ouverte sur 5 mm. On voit une sorte de tresse en dessous... J'ai utilisé de la toile plastique isolante pour remettre un peu d'ordre sur ce fil. Jamais eu cela avec mes anciens portables.



Comme tu peux le voir dans le message précédent, c'est ce que j'ai également observé sur le mien il y a quelques semaines.

Il a environ le même âge que le tient. J'avais mis également un plastique/scotch isolant, il a malheureusement pris feu... fais attention.


----------



## PDD (30 Avril 2014)

Ouf oui je me souviens de ton accident, je vais surveiller mais il me semble que ce n'est que la gaine extérieure qui s'est ouverte. Il est impossible de placer de la gaine rétractable sur la partie abîmée vu la largeur de la prise sur le Mac.


----------



## LuDoMuL (16 Juillet 2014)

Les amis j'aurais une question, parce que là je comprends rien du tout !
Il y a peu j'avais voulu me servir de la rallonge de mon Air, sauf que la prise secteur ne rentre pas dans la multiprise, et ça fait disjoncter la maison du coup ! :rateau:
En fait la prise secteur y a un truc en métal qui empêche le branchement, donc je demande s'il vient de moi le problème ou alors j'ai pas reçu la bonne rallonge.
Elle est comme cela la votre ? :mouais:











Merci de votre réponse, parce que là je suis paumé !


----------



## fousfous (16 Juillet 2014)

Bah oui, c'est une prise normal.
Tu ne connais pas les prises européennes?


----------



## LuDoMuL (16 Juillet 2014)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah oui, c'est une prise normal.
> Tu ne connais pas les prises européennes?


Mais elle est exactement comme ça ? Pourquoi ça rentre pas alors ?


----------



## Jacques L (16 Juillet 2014)

j'ai eu un soucis avec une multi prise une fois qui avait une nette préférence pour les prises allemandes je crois, celles où la terre n'est pas dans la fiche centrale, mais avec 2 pattes métalliques sur le côté à l'endroit des encoches que tu vois sur la périphérie.

Bref, ta prise apple est normale, et elle doit fonctionner si tu la branche en direct plutôt que dans la multiprise&#8239;


----------



## LuDoMuL (16 Juillet 2014)

Ouais peut-être, mais là même avec une autre multiprise ça ne rentre pas de toute façon.
J'ai trouvé une photo normalement c'est comme ça, pas de trucs en métal qui gênent : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On dirait qu'il faut que je plie le truc en métal...


----------



## fousfous (17 Juillet 2014)

J'ai exactement la même que toi et ça rentre dans toutes les prises prévu pour celles avec terre.
Je ne vois vraiment pas ou est le problème.


----------



## LuDoMuL (17 Juillet 2014)

fousfous a dit:


> J'ai exactement la même que toi et ça rentre dans toutes les prises prévu pour celles avec terre.
> Je ne vois vraiment pas ou est le problème.



Bah dans le trou noir de ma prise j'ai deux arrondis en métal qui gênent, contrairement à la photo que j'ai mise en exemple dans mon dernier post.


----------



## fousfous (17 Juillet 2014)

Bah je les ai aussi et pourtant ça rentre sans problèmes.
Tu as essayé d'autres prises comme ça sur ta multi? ça vient peut être de la multi.


----------



## LuDoMuL (18 Juillet 2014)

Bon bah après essai sur une troisième multiprise, ça fonctionne bien, désolé donc, ça me semblait bizarre ces trucs en métal quand même ! 
Mais en fait c'est surtout la multiprise qui a un gros problème, et qui fait disjoncter parfois une partie voire toute la maison ! :rateau: 

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## fousfous (18 Juillet 2014)

Ne l'utilise plus alors.


----------



## sofizabel (18 Juillet 2014)

bonjour
excellent conseil. je ne suis pas une spécialiste, mais j'ai appris qu'il vaut mieux jeter une multiprise qui fait disjoncter avant qu'elle provoque de plus graves dommages.
cela dit, cette chose étrange (au niveau de la "terre"), que je n'ai encore jamais vue, ne serait elle pas dévissable ? les petites encoches le laisse supposer.
enfin, les fiches 16 ampères allemandes et françaises ne sont pas toujours rigoureusement identiques; alors les autres


----------



## Le docteur (16 Août 2014)

Cable dénudé. 
J'imagine qu'on ne peut rien faire ?


----------



## Jacques L (16 Août 2014)

chatterton?


----------



## Le docteur (16 Août 2014)

Difficile : en fait le fil était carrément arraché.
Le pire, c'est que je me demande s'il ne date pas seulement de l'an dernier. Il semblerait que ce n'est pas couvert par Apple de toute manière.


----------



## Jacques L (17 Août 2014)

si le fil est arraché du connecteur tu peux faire une croix dessus, s'il n'y a qu'un seul fil tu peux tenter une soudure à condition d'avoir un peu de cuivre des deux côtés&#8239;


----------



## flotow (17 Août 2014)

Tu peux toujours ouvrir la multi-prise et vérifier que les ergots métalliques sont bien reliés sur la terre.
Ce n'est pas bien compliqué à faire 

Ça évite de jeter une multi-prise !


----------



## Jacques L (17 Août 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Tu peux (...) Ça évite de jeter une multi-prise !


je ne pense pas qu'on parle d'une multiprise là, mais plutôt d'un fil d'alim.&#8239;


----------



## flotow (17 Août 2014)

je parlais du sujet du dessus&#8230; d'il y a un mois 

pour le câble dénudé&#8230; soudure + shatterton&#8230; mais ça dépend ou c'est sur le cable. Si c'est juste à coté du connecteur ou de la prise; je pense que ce n'est pas la peine, le câble est régulièrement contraint a ces deux endroits.


----------



## Le docteur (17 Août 2014)

Je suis repassé payer mon obole à Apple. 
Et la soudure, je ne pratique pas, de toute manière...


----------



## plo0m (17 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, je découvre ce post donc je le relance : 

*Les données :*
- Je viens de m'achter un rMBP 15" 2014, fourni avec un chargeur 85 Mag Safe 2. 
- Je pars sur une île TRES isolée pendant 3 ou 4 mois pour le taf.
- Je veux doubler le chargeur au cas où il me lâche sur place.
- J'ai deux chargeurs 60W (de mon MBP13 2009 et d'un MBA première génération).
- J'ai trouvé l'adaptateur magsafe vers magsafe 2 à 10&#8364;.

Mais à la lecture de ce post, je découvre que, si je comprends bien, mes chargeurs 60W ne pourront pas alimenter mon rMBP 15", y compris avec l'adaptateur, les 60W sont insuffisants c'est bien ça?

*Conclusion :* 
- Je dois m'acheter un second chargeur 85W?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Jacques L (17 Septembre 2014)

J'ai lu quelque part sur ce fil que le 60 W serait nettement plus long pour recharger, perso je n'ai pas fait l'essai, à 10 euros l'adaptateur tu peux essayer.&#8239;


----------



## flotow (17 Septembre 2014)

Avec 60W, il se peut qu'en utilisation intensive, le chargeur ne charge plus mais alimente l'ordinateur directement.
En veille, c'est un peu plus long mais sans conséquences.


----------



## plo0m (18 Septembre 2014)

Ah bon? Mais ça change tout, ça fait quand même 75 balles d'économisés... Merci!

D'autres avis confirment?


----------



## plo0m (19 Septembre 2014)

Bon, je suis passé à la FNAC ce midi, j'ai chopé ça pour 10 :







Et ça a l'air de fonctionner parfaitement avec le chargeur de 60W récupéré sur un Macbook Air première génération.

Merci à tous, j'ai ma solution de dépannage pour Futuna si mon chargeur grille


----------



## PDD (28 Septembre 2014)

Pas de problème chez moi, mon ancien core 2 duo 15" s charge parfaitement bien avec le 60W du 13" de mon épouse, aucune raison dans ton cas que cela ne marche pas, mais ce sera plus long pour recharger. Chez moi le chargeur est connecté tout le temps sur le portable.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h17 ----------

Je souligne encore la mauvaise qualité du câble qui relie le chargeur à mon Macbook Pro Rétina 15". La gaine s'ouvre, se fend de plus en plus et j'ai actuellement 20 cm de toile isolante depuis le Macsafe vers le chargeur. Jamais en cela avec aucun de mes portables.


----------



## plo0m (28 Septembre 2014)

Ouip, après 10 jours, ça fonctionne parfaitement  je n'ai pas testé la durée de la recharge par contre


----------



## macpgr (29 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous , je suis tout frais arrivé sur ce forum et je vous salue cordialement.
Je suis propriétaire d'un macbook pro 13"(mid 2012) i7 2,9 ghz 750GB et mon chargeur (la petite partie coudée finale se détache irrémédiablement) doit être changé. J'ai hérité d'un chargeur officiel apple de 85w prévoyant apparemment deux types d'output à savoir: 18,5v 4,6A et aussi 16,5v 3,6A . Mon mbp prévoit du 16,5v. Mon avis est que je peux sans problème utiliser ce chargeur sans risque de détérioration aucun. J'ai lu sur ce forum que les macbook pro ne peuvent utiliser que des chargeurs 85W, hors mon fils s'est acheté l'année dernière un mbp 13" i5 2,5 ghz 500GB neuf et le chargeur fourni est bel et bien un 60W, qui fonctionne très bien.
Je désirerais donc être apaisé à la fois pour mon utilisation du chargeur 85W et être éclairé en ce qui concerne le mgp de mon fils par rapport à son chargeur de 60W.

je remercie d'avance les éminences grises qui se pencheront sur ces petits points de détails tout de même importants je pense      

cordialement Macpgr


----------



## kaos (29 Octobre 2014)

@macpgr Oui aucun probleme ! ton chargeur ne délivrera que les 65 watts nécessaire  meme si il peut envoyer du 85 w, le résultat est que ton chargeur sera moins chaud et plus durable dans le temps.

C'est l'inverse qui pause probleme, aliment un 15 pouces qui a besoin d'un 85 watts avec un 65 mais dans aucun des deux cas tu ne détérioreras le matériel


----------



## l_breenice (28 Mars 2015)

Bonjour ! 
Je possède un MBP Retina fin 2014, et je dois partir à l'étranger un an. Je cherche donc un adaptateur pour mon chargeur (pas un adaptateur prise où l'on branche ce qu'on veut, mais l'"embout" que l'on met sur le bloc du chargeur.. pardon pour le vocabulaire) pour le Royaume-Uni, et je viens m'adresser à vous pour savoir s'il est possible d'en acheter dans des boutiques physiques ou si ce n'est qu'en ligne... J'ai cherché sur la Fnac, Boulanger, LDLC et rien trouvé. Je ne trouve que sur eBay, Amazon etc et cela ne me dit absolument pas, je préfère soit voir l'adaptateur soit au moins l'acheter sur un site avec lequel je n'aurai pas de problème s'il ne convient pas et que je dois le renvoyer... Alors peut-être aurez-vous des solutions auxquelles je n'ai pas pensé.
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Vanton (28 Mars 2015)

Je pense que tu cherches ça ? 

http://store.apple.com/xc/product/MD837ZM/A


----------



## l_breenice (28 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Je pense que tu cherches ça ?
> 
> http://store.apple.com/xc/product/MD837ZM/A



En effet c'est exactement ça, mais j'aurais préféré n'acheter qu'un adaptateur pour le Royaume-Uni et non toute la gamme car je n'en aurais sûrement pas l'utilité... J'avais aussi vu sur le site d'Apple le kit de voyage Kensington avec l'adaptateur bloc mais je le trouvais encombrant, alors qu'une fois la prise mise sur mon chargeur ça ne me prenait pas plus de place qu'actuellement. Mais après si cela ne se trouve pas à l'unité je prendrai le kit Apple, si j'en ai besoin un jour je les aurai tous d'avance, plus besoin de m'embêter Merci pour ta réponse !


----------



## Vanton (28 Mars 2015)

Tu peux éventuellement regarder sur eBay les chargeurs d'iPod/iPhone  d'occasion... On en croise souvent. 

Par exemple : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181694688116

J'ai regardé très rapidement, y a peut-être moins cher... Méfie toi des contrefaçons sur eBay. Là le vendeur indique noir sur blanc que son produit est original. 

En tout cas les embouts sont utilisables sur n'importe quel chargeur Apple (piles, iPod, iPad, iPhone, Mac...).

Sinon tu as ça (mais là c'est une enchère et pas un achat immédiat) :  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261824599820


----------



## l_breenice (28 Mars 2015)

D'accord, merci beaucoup je vais regarder ça, c'est vrai que c'est la question des contrefaçons ce qui me rebutait sur eBay, ainsi que les souci de renvoi si jamais à la réception j'avais un problème. Je vais quand même me pencher dessus car ça a l'air intéressant ! Merci pour ton aide !


----------



## Ichigo-Roku (3 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,

J'en profite de ce topic unique pour poser ma question concernant la batterie / le chargeur. J'ai un MacBook Pro Retina 13", sachant que les charges / décharges réduisent la durée de vie de la batterie, si je recharge ma batterie tous les jours, voir plusieurs fois par jour lors de grosses journées, ma batterie ne va pas faire long feu.

À défaut de pouvoir retirer la batterie, est-il possible de la désactiver lorsque je veux seulement être sur secteur et éviter de faire des charges / décharges inutiles ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Vanton (3 Avril 2015)

Si tu es sur secteur pourquoi ta batterie ferait des charges / décharges... ?


----------



## Ichigo-Roku (3 Avril 2015)

Lorsque la batterie est en charge, au bout d'un moment elle est chargée à 100%, à ce moment, la batterie n'est plus en charge, plus tard on va bien perdre de la batterie non ? Du coup le chargeur va se remettre à charger la batterie non ?
Ou alors, une fois chargée, la batterie n'est plus utilisée le temps qu'on reste sur secteur ?

Je pense que je viens de m'imaginer un problème qui n'existe pas vu ta réaction haha.


----------



## Vanton (3 Avril 2015)

Euh mes souvenirs ne sont plus très nets à ce sujet mais je crois que l'ordi la laisse redescendre à 95% avant de la recharger à nouveau. 

Et la laisser redescendre à 95% sans l'utiliser ça prend du temps... Tu peux laisser ton ordi branché sans t'en préoccuper. 

Et à ma connaissance la batterie n'est pas désactivable. À l'époque où on pouvait les retirer le processeur était sous cadencé quand elle n'était pas en place. La batterie sert de tampon. En cas de surcharge du processeur, il tape temporairement dans la batterie si l'alim ne lui suffit pas. Et elle a un rôle de régulateur de tension je crois me souvenir... 

Si quelqu'un peut confirmer ce que je raconte ? [emoji1] Je m'y étais intéressé y a plusieurs années...


----------



## fousfous (3 Avril 2015)

Quand j'utilise mon MBPR 13" a fond il se recharge quand même (très lentement) donc le chargeur débite toujours suffisamment, je vois pas pourquoi il y aurait de problèmes à ce niveau, et comment feraient les fixes alors?


----------



## Ichigo-Roku (3 Avril 2015)

Le problème se situe au niveau des cycles de la batterie, pour mon modèle c'est 1000 cycles maximum. Je trouve ça bête d'utiliser des cycles lorsque je me trouve chez moi, alors que je suis sur secteur si tu vois ce que je veux dire. Je cherche donc un moyen d'être uniquement sur secteur lorsque je suis chez moi.

Après comme je dis plus haut, peut-être que je me trompe et que ça ne pose pas de souci, c'est justement pour ça que je viens poser la question ici.


----------



## Ichigo-Roku (3 Avril 2015)

J'ai lu pas mal de choses durant une petite heure, du coup j'étais dans le faux, passer à 100% n'épuise pas un cycle, un cycle est épuisé lorsqu'on perd une charge complète, si je perds 4 fois 25% ça compte comme un cycle, même si je recharge entre temps. D'après Apple rester sur secteur ne pose pas problème, il faut juste de temps en temps décharger son laptop. Puis les 1000 cycles ne sont pas une finalité, c'est à partir des 1000 cycles que la batterie commence à se dégrader.

Du coup je vais rester sur secteur chez moi, puis le décharger quand je ne suis pas chez moi, et je verrais bien au fil du temps. Je vous remercie pour votre aide !


----------



## PDD (25 Août 2015)

Un truc donné sur un journal local...
http://www.lameuse.be/1360662/article/2015-08-24/voila-l-astuce-pour-ne-plus-casser-son-cable-apple


----------



## Vanton (25 Août 2015)

Oui c'est connu... 

Le problème c'est que ça n'est ni agréable en main ni beau...


----------



## wisco (25 Août 2015)

Agréable en main on s'en fiche un peu non ^^ ? C'est vrai que c'est pas très beau mais bon si ça peu éviter d'abimer son chargeur c'est pas mal.
Personnellement ça ne m'est jamais arrivé, sur les 3 chargeurs que j'ai eu (en 4 ans) c'est le transfo qui lâche à chaque fois... pour l'instant je n'ai pas eu a les payer : le premier est passé sous garantie et les autres je les ai récupéré sur des machine HS, mais le prochain je pense que je prendrai un générique parce 90e ça pique un peu. (c'est bon j'ai fini d'étaler ma vie  )


----------



## Vanton (26 Août 2015)

J'utilise énormément mon iPhone branché quand je suis chez moi. Sinon il est vide en quelques heures. Du coup pas envie de prendre ce ressort en main plusieurs fois par jour...


----------



## Tony32600 (28 Août 2015)

Bonsoir, je sais pas si c'est ici que je dois demander ça, mais j'ai acheter une Macbook pro retina 15 pouce en février 2014 et là le chargeur vient de me lâcher et je n'ai pas prix d'extension de garantie est-ce que je dois en racheter un neuf? ou je peux me le faire remplacer gratuitement?


----------



## baron (28 Août 2015)

Tony32600 a dit:


> Bonsoir, je sais pas si c'est ici que je dois demander ça, mais j'ai acheter une Macbook pro retina 15 pouce en février 2014 et là le chargeur vient de me lâcher et je n'ai pas prix d'extension de garantie est-ce que je dois en racheter un neuf? ou je peux me le faire remplacer gratuitement?


Tu dois faire valoir la garantie européenne de deux ans.


----------



## Tony32600 (28 Août 2015)

baron a dit:


> Tu dois faire valoir la garantie européenne de deux ans.


Merci pour ta réponse. 
Je la fais valoir auprès de Bou...ger? Vu que je l'ai acheté la bas Ou auprès d'Apple?


----------



## baron (28 Août 2015)

Tony32600 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse.
> Je la fais valoir auprès de Bou...ger? Vu que je l'ai acheté la bas Ou auprès d'Apple?


La garantie légale s'applique au vendeur professionnel (donc ici ta grande surface) pour des biens achetés par des particuliers. 
Le fabricant peut offrir une garantie supplémentaire, dite garantie commerciale. 

Une brochure bien faite destinée aux commerçants : 7 mythes sur la garantie… http://www.cecbelgique.be/garantie-s11602.htm


----------



## Tony32600 (28 Août 2015)

baron a dit:


> La garantie légale s'applique au vendeur professionnel (donc ici ta grande surface) pour des biens achetés par des particuliers.
> Le fabricant peut offrir une garantie supplémentaire, dite garantie commerciale.
> 
> Une brochure bien faite destinée aux commerçants : 7 mythes sur la garantie… http://www.cecbelgique.be/garantie-s11602.htm


Donc je fais marcher la garantie légale pour vice caché ?


----------



## baron (29 Août 2015)

> pour vice caché ?


Pour non conformité (ne fonctionne plus) — pour autant que tu puisses prouver que tu n'en as pas fait mauvais usage. 

(Tu ne signales pas quel est ton problème : si ton câble est cassé, ça risque d'être plus compliqué que si le chargeur ne charge plus…)


----------



## PDD (17 Septembre 2015)

chirurgie lourde pour moi...


----------



## johndu13 (10 Octobre 2015)

bonjour 

suis je le seul qui a le cordon qui s'abime  ?

est il normal  de devoir le changer tous les an ? (deja un changement a mon actif )
(pour le cout d'un bras)


je precise que ce n'est pas dans le cadre d'un rangement (je l'utilise chaque jour) mais bel et bien dans le cadre d'une utilisation


----------



## johndu13 (10 Octobre 2015)

PDD a dit:


> chirurgie lourde pour moi...





ou puis je trouver un ressort pareil  ?


----------



## Sly54 (10 Octobre 2015)

Un stylo, par exemple…


----------



## JP (27 Août 2018)

Je ne suis pas certain de devoir créer un nouveau fil de discussion
je cherche un chargeur pour MacBook Pro 15" A1707 avec Touch Bar un chargeur USB C de 87W le + léger possible
je viens de me faire 2 heures sur CDISCOUNT ou AMAZON mais pas de notion de poids
La référence est le 385 g de mon chargeur apple
qui pourrait me donner une piste ?


----------

